

JavaScript GBA Emulator - red_rojo
http://playnintendo.github.io/gba/

======
kenrick95
Hmmm, same thing as this?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9600364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9600364)

------
Sephr
Grant Galitz, why do you keep submitting this on a new repository after
Nintendo takes your old repository down (see
[https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2015-07-06-ninten...](https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2015-07-06-nintendo.md))?
This is the 4th time you've submitted this to Hacker News, each time with
brand new Hacker News and GitHub accounts. (The OP created his latest Hacker
News account 4 hours ago at the time of this comment)

It's illegal, so no matter how many times you keep re-uploading it to GitHub
it will eventually be taken down again and again. The more you defy Nintendo's
DMCA takedown requests, the more likely Nintendo will notice and possibly try
to track you down and sue you in person.

I understand that you want to show off your legal work
([https://github.com/taisel/IodineGBA](https://github.com/taisel/IodineGBA)),
but the only way to show it off is to require users to provide their own ROMs.

More proof that this is the same poster:
[https://github.com/playnintendo/gba/commit/e429bacd4d5fef715...](https://github.com/playnintendo/gba/commit/e429bacd4d5fef715160c25e3337f726a711555b)

He forgot to change "jsemu" to "playnintendo" before re-uploading his
repository to GitHub.

~~~
red_rojo
Nice name shaming the wrong person. I reused his project. He wrote the
emulator, I bundled it.

~~~
Sephr
Oh, ok. Easy to mistake as Grant himself definitely did submit this a couple
times in the past year, sometimes under his own ggalitz Hacker News account.

------
S4M
At the time I am writing this (6 hours after submission), I get a "site not
found" error from GitHub. Has this been taken down?

EDIT: well, the repo is here:
[https://github.com/walsh/gba](https://github.com/walsh/gba)

------
weinzierl
This is awesome. The music sounds horribly off key. I just checked out a
youtube video of Bubble Bobble to be sure it's not my ears or memory - no the
sound is off. Is the sound really broken or is it just on my machine (Mac
Book)?

~~~
red_rojo
It means something is lagging the emulator. It slows itself down to partial
speed when it's not allowed to run fullspeed.

Edit: Firefox runs this faster than Chrome by a considerable margin, just FYI.

~~~
stevenh
Firefox user on OS X reporting in. Super Mario Advance 4 caused a kernel panic
within 60 seconds and force-rebooted my laptop. I was resizing the window
while the emulation was taking place which may have been a factor.

~~~
cmdrfred
Can anyone confirm? I don't have a mac but wouldn't JavaScript that can cause
a kernel panic be defined as an exploit? (You might be able to resize it with
an iframe)

------
Dorian-Marie
I can't find the correct control keys, any help?

edit:

    
    
        left arrow
        right arrow
        w = start
        x = action (jump for instance)
    

This is fucking amazing!

~~~
weinzierl
Seems to be different for different games. In Bubble Bobble it's left, right
and j for jump.

------
yanis_t
This is awesome, but is it... legal?

~~~
reustle
Yeah, that title is just begging for a takedown

~~~
pki
They are hosting copyrighted game ROMs directly on github pages, lol

~~~
pcwalton
It's pretty terrible. It's not hard to require that the user select a ROM from
his or her local machine. Web browsers go to the trouble of supporting blob
URLs for a reason.

~~~
red_rojo
[http://taisel.github.io/IodineGBA/](http://taisel.github.io/IodineGBA/) is
one where you load your own in. You need the BIOS ROM in addition to the game
ROM, as it's all LLE emulation, no BIOS SWI HLE'ing.

~~~
pki
I don't think anyone is arguing that the capability is missing, it's more that
[https://github.com/playnintendo/gba/tree/gh-
pages/Binaries](https://github.com/playnintendo/gba/tree/gh-pages/Binaries) is
an egregious violation of so many things

------
aelmgren
Amazing. Can anyone give a brief description of how this works? It looks like
it's already down too. www.letsplaysnes.com/ also does the same thing it looks
like.

------
borplk
Cool! Couldn't find any way to skip the long demos on some of the games :/

~~~
aelmgren
or save... looks like you can't do that either

------
noreasonw
The link doesn't exist any more on github.

------
hundunpao
This is pretty amazing! And it works so smooth!

